# Sabiki Rigs



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you jig a sabiki rig up and down or just drop them down and set the hooks to catch bait? iI've never used them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

gently lift up and down and twitch a little.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, thats what I though!


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Just wanted to add this, I never knew that a sabiki rod exist until last year. The rig reels inside the rod and keeps it from hooking everything in its reach. Including you. They are available online or at the Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Those sabiki rods look awesome. I might pick one up this year.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Put a dead fish of whatever your target is on one of the hooks. Cigar minnows and Alewives (menhaden) are all cannibals - the schools do not waste protein. Any wounded minnow will be torn up by his "brethren". This is especially true of cigar minnows. Stomp on a dead one so that his guts are exposed and put him on a hook in the middle of your rig - they will flock to it.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Another thing you can tip it with is pieces ofsquid tentacles. They usually stay on for a while and work very well.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

The sabiki rods are awesome, I have 2. 

You can put them in the hands of my granddauthers and I have all the bait fish I want, and they have a ball catching them. You know how kids can't stay still, they have the perfect way to fish the sabiki rigs.

I have one with a spinning reel and the other with a bait reel, don't know that it makes much difference just a matter of choice.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *amarcafina (2/19/2009)*Do you jig a sabiki rig up and down or just drop them down and set the hooks to catch bait? iI've never used them.


 When you cast it out if the cigars or whatever type of bait fish is in the area.Keep a tight line and a small jigging action works but not to much. Once you hook one slowly start to reel it in. You will hook a few more sometime's as many as the number of hooks on the line. But do not let them tangle your line up, they have a way of becoming a solid ball of fish and line. It is almost impossible to UNtangle it.Just in case that happens take a few more sabikis along. Hook size also matters. And the spanish do have sharp teeth so don't be surprised if ever now and then you are missing a few hooks.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking for one myself (used) anybody has an extra one don't use..let me know thanks....


----------

